# Infinity Scarf Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This pattern uses a specific yarn called Universal Yarn Bamboo Bloom Handpainted. It is a gorgeous yarn and I knew immediately that I wanted to knit with it. Because of the changing textures and colors, the bamboo bloom yarn makes it possible to create a one-of-a-kind stunning cowl which will add a touch of sophisticated glamour to your wardrobe.

If you go to both web sites, you can see more of the beautiful colors of this yarn.

$3.00
http://www.etsy.com/listing/173126308/pdf-134-pattern-pdf-knitting-pattern-for?ref=shop_home_active_7

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bamboo-bloom-infinity-scarf---cowl


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Last few years infinity scarves are very popular, it is a wonderful part of any casual look !cute!and if to make it little bit bigger - very warm! Thanks for shearing. I like this yarn,question only one - where to buy...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Paradise fibers and Jimmy Beans. Both are online. Also Webs on line.



elenahan said:


> Last few years infinity scarves are very popular, it is a wonderful part of any casual look !cute!and if to make it little bit bigger - very warm! Thanks for shearing. I like this yarn,question only one - where to buy...


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice - I particularly like the shades of blue in the first photo.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

A really stylish infinity scarf and the yarn is available in the UK. Oh dear, there are so many things I want to knit!!!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Pattern purchased and printed. Yarn ordered from Loveknitting in UK but it will be sent from their warehouse in the USA at no extra cost to me. And it's free delivery in the UK.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Will be ordering this pattern - I have the yarn.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

This has been my favorite scarf to knit. I've made several, but my edges curl terribly, even after blocking. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## gpatters71 (Aug 7, 2014)

It is absolutely Gorgeous! I love the yarn too.

Glo


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Have you been using my pattern? I have knitted many of these and my edge does not curl. My pattern is designed so that the edge doesn't curl.

Noticed you're in SC. I live in the Charleston area. Are you near there?



joand said:


> This has been my favorite scarf to knit. I've made several, but my edges curl terribly, even after blocking. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the yarns they make the pattern great!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

These are gorgeous! Stunning!


----------



## spete73000 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have four daughters and have knit this cowl in every color! They love them..and talk abt mindless knitting! Just knit the knit and purl the funky part!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! They are gorgeous. Beautiful colours.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Have you been using my pattern? I have knitted many of these and my edge does not curl. My pattern is designed so that the edge doesn't curl.
> 
> Noticed you're in SC. I live in the Charleston area. Are you near there?


I've been using a pattern you posted a while back. It was just general directions. I have tried doing garter stitch for the first and last few rounds, but not much improvement.

I'm on Daufuskie Island, off the coast of Hilton Head. Wish I got to Charleston more often-- so beautiful!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Have you been using my pattern? I have knitted many of these and my edge does not curl. My pattern is designed so that the edge doesn't curl.
> 
> Noticed you're in SC. I live in the Charleston area. Are you near there?


I've been using a pattern you posted a while back. It was just general directions. I have tried doing garter stitch for the first and last few rounds, but not much improvement.

I'm on Daufuskie Island, off the coast of Hilton Head. Wish I got to Charleston more often-- so beautiful!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Joand,

I am sorry that you had problems with a free instruction that I posted years ago. I have since designed this pattern, paid a test knitter to check it, and it does not curl. In addition to that, my instructions are for a specific yarn and how to use the complete skein for the scarf even to the details of measuring out the cast on tail if you choose a long tail cast on.

Proceeds from my pattern sales help to support St. Jude, Ronald McDonald and local charities. So I certainly hope that your comments do not discourage people from purchasing this inexpensive pattern. It's a great way to make fabulous gifts that are elegant and lovely.

I sell these scarves to spas and boutiques and they in turn sell them for $70 to $74. Yes. Yes. Yes. That is what they sell them for. These are high end boutiques for women who want something out of the ordinary that they cannot find at Dillards, Nordstroms, and such stores.

So my sincere apologies to you that your scarf rolls. My published pattern scarf does not.

SouthernGirl



joand said:


> I've been using a pattern you posted a while back. It was just general directions. I have tried doing garter stitch for the first and last few rounds, but not much improvement.
> 
> I'm on Daufuskie Island, off the coast of Hilton Head. Wish I got to Charleston more often-- so beautiful!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry if I gave the impression that your instructions were at fault. I only had an incomplete set of directions, before you published your pattern, and I'm sure I used the wrong size needles. 
I have knitted your Snow Angel hat, and I know that your directions are clear and produce an item that exactly matches your photo. 
I intend to purchase your infinity scarf pattern to see where I went wrong. I'm sure that your expert instructions will clarify my errors.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely. I've been making cowls lately to cope with the cold New York weather.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> This pattern uses a specific yarn called Universal Yarn Bamboo Bloom Handpainted. It is a gorgeous yarn and I knew immediately that I wanted to knit with it. Because of the changing textures and colors, the bamboo bloom yarn makes it possible to create a one-of-a-kind stunning cowl which will add a touch of sophisticated glamour to your wardrobe.
> 
> If you go to both web sites, you can see more of the beautiful colors of this yarn.
> 
> ...


Love them, especially the colours in the first picture. Is this cowl knitted on circular needles?
Marly


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, they are knitted on circular needles.



Marly said:


> Love them, especially the colours in the first picture. Is this cowl knitted on circular needles?
> Marly


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> Yes, they are knitted on circular needles.


Thanks, have never used cirulars, just looking at them scare me LOL.
Marly


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I can attest to the accuracy and very easy directions in all the patterns I've purchased from SouthernGirl. My "first ever pattern" was from her, and I've had many since. I am particularly thrilled that the proceeds of her pattern sales go to such credible charities.

I know the poster earlier didn't intend to suggest anything other than a problem "she" was having. I just wanted to applaud SouthernGirl for her super work.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

This is gorgeous Grace! There's another yarn, been racking my brain trying to think of the name, that's a thick and thin that can be purchased at Michaels that would also look gorgeous in this pattern. I'm also in love with Universal yarn as well though :thumbup: 

I've made the Wild Thing hat that Grace designed several times and her instructions are always spot on. Never had a problem.

ETA: Red Heart Boutique Magical or Changes! Those are the ones I've been trying to think of that might be another yarn to use for this beautiful pattern!


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

So very pretty. I'm waiting for the WEBS anniversary sale in April/May to get some of this beautiful yarn. How many skeins does each of your cowls require?


----------



## spete73000 (Jul 24, 2012)

U only need one skein&#128522;


----------



## AryaP71 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

